# jelousy



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

is it nomal to feel that way towards ppl ? i have a group of 6 girl friends dat i am really close with we have been friends since we were about 5 years old and every last one has a baby except me ! 2 of them are not in a relationship and one of them just got cot twice and says they were both mistakes   sooooo annoying ! it was me and one other girl with no children and she started tryin . she had been trying for about 6 months and nothin happened then i showed her how to count her days to ovulation and a couple of wk later she was pregnant and i was just like how d hell did it happen so quick for her i am happy 4 her but i also feel a bit resentfull  dats so bad 2 say but ive been trying for 6 years im only 24 y cant i have a baby   all my friend all my family all his family everybody has children and im sick of ppl telli me it worked first time 4 them . i feel like i never getaway from it i cant even call 2 friend 4 a cuppa anymore cos they all have there babies and bumps wit them and chat bout scans and feeds and first steps and i just sit der wit nothin to say . then i go home and cry and feel like how dare they wen all they r doin is living der lives will feeling like dat ever pass


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

sori for dat little rant ladies im such a ***** sum times   ttc nearly 6 years am starting my first cycle of clomid nxt wk any success stories please share


----------



## jemely (May 21, 2010)

it's normal if you can't have the thing you want the most and others get it easily. why don't you relax and stop chasing, as they say, good things come to those who wait


----------

